# Sticky  Repair Tips, Service Manuals, Assorted Useful Links



## lcaillo

*AAVID THERMALLOY*
www.aavidthermalloy.com
70 Commercial st.
CONCORD, NH 03301 USA
603-224-9988
603-223-1790 fax
[email protected]
Heat sinks, heat sink compounds and tapes.
http://www.aavidthermalloy.com/products/options/greases.shtml#thermal

*Anatek*
www.anatekcorp.com
Lots of repair tips archived here and lots of useful electronics info. Some unique test equipment as well.

*Anthony W. Haukap's How To Adjust a TV FAQ*
http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/how2adj.html#5
This link takes you to service menu access tips for many brands.

*Arctic Silver*
http://www.arcticsilver.com/#
Excellent heat sink paste and adhesives.

*Clive TEC*
http://clivetec.superihost.com
SMD marking codes, Manufacturer logos, MOSFET reference, etc.

*Complete Service Manuals*
https://www.completeservicemanuals.com/
Computer Bytes/Complete Service Manuals
202 Persimmon Dr
Ash Grove, MO 65604
(417) 316-0861
[email protected]
Owner: Brandon Tillman

*Don Schnapp Specialty Bulbs*
www.donsbulbs.com
2600 Pope Canyon Road
Saint Helena, California 94574 USA
[email protected]
Carries unusual and hard to find bulbs, not a serious vendor for consumer TV lamps, but the web site has 
*very useful cross reference information*. 
Don't bother emailing for info without paying for the research.

*ElectronicDefinitions.com*
www.electronicdefinitions.com
Thought you knew everything? Look here. Lots of good links mixed in with definintions.

*Electronic Repair Tips*
http://elmswood.guernsey.net/

*ESI Schematics 4 Free*
www.eserviceinfo.com
Free archive of service manuals and schematics for many types of products.

*Fix Your DLP*
http://fixyourdlp.com/
Some useful tips that seem to be reasonable...site owned by MTI, aka Discount Merchant

*Free Information Society*
http://www.freeinfosociety.com/electronics/schempage.php?cat=1
This site has quite a few schematics for mostly musical instrument amps and some few odds and ends.

*HDTVoice.com*
www.hdtvoice.com
Good forums for DIY TV repair tips.

*Lindbloom*
www.brucelindbloom.com
Really cool stuff for video nerds from one of the most respected experts.

*Noahtec*
http://www.noahtec.com/?Noah10025
Repair tips, great links to repair related info.

*OCTOPART*
http://octopart.com/
This is a cool search engine that searches inventory of the following parts distributors:
Allied Electronics
B&D Enterprises
Bisco
Digi-Key
Garrett
Gerber
Jameco
Masline
Mouser
Newark InOne
Nu Horizons
It compares inventory and price.

*Orpheus Computing Technicians Downloads*
http://www.orpheuscomputing.com/technicians/tech_downloads.html
Assortment of repair tips and technical info.

*Pass DIY*
http://www.passdiy.com/
Site sponsored by Pass Labs with great DIY info on amps. Nelson Pass is the amp guru perhaps best known for the Threshold products. Some good papers at their site
http://www.passlabs.com/products.htm

*Poynton*
www.poynton.com
More stuff for video nerds...
The horses mouth when it comes to color and gamma:
http://www.poynton.com/Poynton-color.html

*Remotes.com*
www.remotes.com
Original remotes
Link to programming codes and instructions for many remotes:
http://www.remotes.com/remotes/servlet/rs?a=Display&contents=codes_original&uid=11789183799530

*Remote Central*
www.remotecentral.com
[email protected]
Great resource for programmable remotes.

*Repair Helper*
http://www.repairhelper.com/Index.htm
Repair tips with a search engine. Also has a technician's forum for sharing tips and experience. Registration and login is required for the tips, which are free. The forum has a subscription fee.

*Sam's FAQ*
www.repairfaq.org
If every tech knew what Sam has put in this collection there would be much better service available. Simply an amazing collection of useful electronics knowledge.

*Schematics For Free*
www.schematicsforfree.com
Archive and Forum for finding service manuals and schematics for many types of products.

*sharefx.com*
http://sharefx.com/
Service manual sharing site. $15 for access.

*Sound and Communications*
www.soundandcommunications.com
"Blue Book" listings of vendors
http://www.bluebookonline.net/

*Surge and Lightning Protection*
Good sense protection.
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/dss_cable_tv_lightning_surge_protector.php
http://www.deltasurgeprotectors.com/wizard.cfm?tid=1&phaseid=1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812120408

*Tech-Assist*
Tech-Assist has a section for Consumer Help
http://www.circuitwork.com/techassist/smf/
as well as a list-serve and subscription site
www.tech-assist.org
used by hundreds of service techs for sharing tech tips and experience.

*The Treasure Chest Corp.*
https://secureiti.com/servicemanuals/login.aspx
10 North Main St.
Wharton, NJ 07885
973-328-7747
973-328-2022 fax
Service manual downloads for a fee.

*TV Schematics*
http://www.tvdiagrams.com/index.html
Direct view and projection TV schematics for download for a fee. Prices are a little high and you can likely do better from the manufacturer for most.

*TVTechData*
http://www.tvtechdata.net/
This is a forum and archive for techicians that requires a subscription. Lots of very good tchs and access to many service manuals. This is highly recommended for anyone in the TV service business. Well worth the $60.00 annual subscription fee.

*Vintage Electronics*
http://www.vintage-electronics.cc/vparts.html
Belts, hard to find older service manuals (printed copies at reasonable prices), good assortment of lamps for older equipment.

*WA6ATI (Dennis Viereck's web site)*
http://wa6ati.com/
Lots of good links for technicians and a great forum for techs to share tips and knowledge. The TSS logs for several manufacturers have some great repair tips. Dennis does not charge a subscription but does accept donations via paypal. If you find useful info on his site please ante up. He has put a lot of work into maintaining it.
[email protected]


----------



## putox1051

Leonard Caillouet MS, CET, MST, ISF - Thanks for this list. It allowed me to download a free service manual , which enabled me to troubleshoot & repair my HDTV by following the service codes to isolate the fault. Saved me a bundle for a service call.:heehee::sn:


----------



## lcaillo

Glad to help. Did you post you findings on your problem in the forum for your set?


----------



## putox1051

Here's what I posted : Re: Sony KDF-E42A10 blinking red power/standby led 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


According to the service manual, a sequence of 3 blinks indicates a lamp door or lamp problem. So I popped open the lamp access port, opened & closed the lamp door, put everything back together, nothing changed. Next, I repeated the above, along with removing & reseating the lamp assembly itself. Re-assembled everything, & the problem was solved. Apparently, the lamp assembly had somehow come loose by itself. Or, the lamp door latch & associated micro-switch just needed to be cycled several times.


----------



## lcaillo

Thanks for updating everyone on what you found. It is likely to help others in the future.


----------



## seppoa

HiFi Engine http://www.hifiengine.com 
and it´s sibling Vinyl Engine http://www.vinylengine.com
has generous amounts of information, prospects and manuals for all sorts of HiFi-gear and vinyl players lddude:


----------



## fortion1990

Hi, there is bamboo flooring services and all kind of floors providing with a wide range of construction due to popular demand.


----------



## trunglqvtv111

fortion1990 said:


> Hi, there is bamboo flooring services and all kind of floors providing with a wide range of construction due to popular demand.


we have projector christie entero hb rpmhd-led02
now it can not start up when I press power ON
the power fan run 40 second then it stop, I see the light on Network cable on EM module but it not starting up, it seem to be not present 12VDC on Em module, and the fan on Light module start 5 second then it stop
after that power module also stop
video: 



could you please help me ? does ME module has problem?


----------

